# Dumb Chinese Brake Rotors



## mylesmyles (Oct 30, 2010)

So I am in the process of changing my warped brake rotors (1998 Nissan Altima). I ordered some cheap rotors from Ebay and they are way thinner then the stock ones. The company website for the brakes (C-tek brakes) said that they should fit, so I wend ahead and put them on. The installation was going fine, but when I stepped on the brake a few times, the right outside brake pad fell out! The brake pads seemed to have plenty of life in them, so the problem must be with the thin brakes. Did I do anything wrong? Or are the thin rotors to blame? Thanks for any help.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Measure them with a micrometer. They should be no less than 0.787". If they are, they are too thin.


----------



## mylesmyles (Oct 30, 2010)

I don't even need a micrometer for that. They seem to be 1/4" to 1/3" thick.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Silly question...
You aren't putting the rear rotors (non-vented) on the front (vented) are you? 'cause I don't think the front ones can be physically turned down to 1/4" thick, especially if they're vented.


----------



## mylesmyles (Oct 30, 2010)

*Wow I'm Dumb*

Yes, I am. Stupid, stupid me . That clears up a few things. My car has rear drum brakes, so I just sort of assumed that the rotors would be for the front...

That being said, I can't really return the rotors now. Do you think that I should just get the old rotors resurfaced now? Or should I just go and buy some new rotors again?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

That sucks... How did you end up with rear rotors for a vehicle with rear drums? Are rear discs an option for that vehicle?
On the other hand, if the old rotors have enough "meat" on them to be resurfaced, may as well. Put 'em back on and keep your eyes out for new ones to install later on.
All you'll lose is time...well, that and the X $$$ spent on those rear rotors for some other vehicle.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes, rear discs were available on the L30 Altimas as were rear drums. Also, Nissan lists two differant part numbers for the front disc brake rotors: one for Altimas with aluminum wheels and the other for those without aluminum wheels.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

jdgrotte said:


> Silly question...
> You aren't putting the rear rotors (non-vented) on the front (vented) are you? 'cause I don't think the front ones can be physically turned down to 1/4" thick, especially if they're vented.


Good Call !!!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Luck...
or maybe I did the same thing...
The world will never know...
'cause I'll never admit it!
That is if I ever did it in the first place


----------

